# Possible graves? lab results too low?



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

hi guys 

So i've been suffering with occasional fatigue, general tiredness, lack of concentration, brain fog at times, nervousness at times, ibs symptoms (abdomen cramps, no diahrrea, some slight constipation at times). Docs have said it's just ibs and anxiety, until i had a blood test showing slightly high total t4, 13.6 where max normal was 12

Had another test for antibodies anti-TPO was high 46 where max normal range is 35.On this test total t4 was down slightly to 10. I read labs can vary all the time. Maybe i'm slightly hyper at times?

am i eurothryoid? am i only a slow road to graves? do any of my symptoms have anything to do with this or is it really just ibs and anxiety?

questions probably my doc couldn't answer 100% but i'd love some opinions from you kind folk with more experience than me 

thanks

Leo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aqi32 said:


> hi guys
> 
> So i've been suffering with occasional fatigue, general tiredness, lack of concentration, brain fog at times, nervousness at times, ibs symptoms (abdomen cramps, no diahrrea, some slight constipation at times). Docs have said it's just ibs and anxiety, until i had a blood test showing slightly high total t4, 13.6 where max normal was 12
> 
> ...


Hi there Leo! You don't sound like you are feeling well at all.

These two tests should solve the dilemma and I stongly advise an ultra-sound of the thyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

This these 2 tests are helpful as well.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

High RBC, hyper
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(76)91920-6/abstract

And of course the FREE T3 test.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

It really sounds like you are on a slow road to hyperthyroid. I hate to hear this if it is true.


----------



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Andros,

many thanks for your reply.

I should have detailed that i had these tests also in the second blood test, free t3 and free t4 were normal. Everything was normal aside from the anti-TPO and on the prior test the total t4 was high.

I've got another appointment with the doc next week, i'll askfor TSI and trab.

I don't feel terrible, the lack of general energy is annoying, the ibs symptoms are a pain at times but i've learned to live with it, it does come and go

thanks

Leo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aqi32 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> many thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


If you are able, could you please post the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 results with the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

Normal range is only a guideline and does not necessarily mean those numbers are good for you as an individual.


----------



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi again Andros,

sure,

free T4 1.48 (0.80-1.80)

tsh 2.04 (0.23-5.50)

total t3 1.24 (0.59-2.00)

thanks

Leo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aqi32 said:


> Hi again Andros,
> 
> sure,
> 
> ...


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much for the ranges! I am suspicious. With the TSH where it is at and it is not necessarily that high, but high enough, one would expect to see the Free T4 and the T3 well below the mid-range of the range given by your labs.

As TSH rises, the other 2 numbers go down. As TSH goes down, the other 2 go up.

I am almost certain that you are waxing and waning here with antibodies which are binding, blocking and stimulating the receptor sites. This causes the above numbers to appear a "little off" which to me look like they are.

Actually, everything looks "too" balanced. I don't know quite how to describe it to you.

You will ask for those tests, yes?

And how are you feeling? Any new symptoms cropping up? Will you also request an ultra-sound, Leo?


----------



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Andros,

hehe, yeah kinda weird right.

no new symptoms, i'm very open to my symptoms well being mainly anxiety or nerves etc, but i've always wanted to get to the bottom of things, maybe i do have a slightly missbalanced thyroid that now and then adds a few symptoms to anxiety?

yes i will ask for those tests and ultrasound on monday.

Many thanks for your thoughts, will update you when i've been on monday.

Thanks

Leo


----------

